# 65 Headliner Install



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

I’ve seen in previous posts that when installing a headliner in a 65 GTO that the front windshield does NOT have to come out. Is there a strip to glue to that I am missing? I have been clipping my headliner to the 3 strips in my car(both sides and rear), preparing to glue it and be done with it. I figured the front got glued to the front window channel and the front windshield HAD to be out. Am I wrong here? Do I need to install a glue strip for the front? Where can one be found if I do need it?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Steve,

There are metal strips that clip to the front and rear roof frame that the headliner adheres to / glued to. I did mine with both front and back windows out so I can’t say if, or how difficult it is to install with the windows installed.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The tack strips serve two purposes, One to retain the liner, and two is to hold the plastic "Windlace" 
Here is a link to an old Hemmings writeup showing the A-Body basics. Even though it's a later model pictured the process is the same.









GM A-Body Headliner Installation


The hanging or bow-style headliners found in most muscle car-era cars—and GM's A-bodies, in particular—are a throwback to the old-school days of automotive assembly. They're more than a little...




www.hemmings.com


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I have a 65 GTO and replaced the headliner WITHOUT (not yelling, just highlighting) removing any glass. Note the holes the original tension bars used and reinstall the bars in the same location. I used small office spring clips to hold tension while the 3M spray adhesive dried. Not sure I would do it again since it is a pain, but you will have bragging rights and save a few bucks. Not a great picture but if you expand the attached photo, you can see the metal lip that holds the headliner near the front windshield. If I remember correctly the strip in the rear is a single piece all the way across. The front strip (if you look closely) is not one piece, it has gaps. My assumption is all GTOs are the same. I thought it was worth mentioning to assist you in clip placement. Good luck!


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Noangelbuddy said:


> I have a 65 GTO and replaced the headliner WITHOUT (not yelling, just highlighting) removing any glass. Note the holes the original tension bars used and reinstall the bars in the same location. I used small office spring clips to hold tension while the 3M spray adhesive dried. Not sure I would do it again since it is a pain, but you will have bragging rights and save a few bucks. Not a great picture but if you expand the attached photo, you can see the metal lip that holds the headliner near the front windshield. If I remember correctly the strip in the rear is a single piece all the way across. The front strip (if you look closely) is not one piece, it has gaps. My assumption is all GTOs are the same. I thought it was worth mentioning to assist you in clip placement. Good luck!


Thanks as always for the input. The front glue strip was actually removed from the car roof. I was lucky enough to discover it in with all the chrome strips, so I just screwed it back into position and am proceeding with the install.


----------

